# JPanel in JFrame integrieren



## erdmulch (10. Jul 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein JFrame und möchte dort ein JPanel integrieren, dass aber nur die Masse 20X20 hat und nicht das ganze JFrame ausfüllt. kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?

danke im voraus




```
public class GUI
{
  
  public GUI()
  {
	  JFrame JFrame = new JFrame("Test");
	  JFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	  JFrame.setSize(1280,1024);
	  JFrame.setVisible(true);

	  JPanel JPanel = new JPanel();
	  JPanel.setLayout(null);
	  JPanel.setSize(20, 20);
	  JPanel.setBackground(Color.cyan);
	  JFrame.add(JPanel);

	  
     }
 }
```


----------



## Ulathar (10. Jul 2011)

beim absolute layout solltest du über panel.setBounds(x, y, width, height) gehen, oder mit setPreferredSize arbeiten.


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jul 2011)

Schau' dir mal Using Layout Managers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container) an.

'null'-Layout wäre hier eigentlich richtig, aber du solltest genau überlegen, ob das wirklich das ist, was du willst.

Ansonsten müßte man dem Panel noch sagen, wie groß es sein soll
panel.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(20,20));

EDIT: WENN man LayoutManager verwendet! Beim null-Layout wär's 
panel.setBounds(x,y,20,20);
oder
panel.setSize(20,20);
Aber wie gesagt: null-Layout ist nur selten angebracht.


----------



## Ulathar (10. Jul 2011)

hey nix gegen null-Layout, wer auf schmerzen steht...


----------

